# Newbie from Delaware



## Littlemin (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello everyone my name is Malinda I have 4 cats & 1 Bassett Hound (I love animals) I came across this forum while searching the net for ideas to get my little girl to stop peeing outside of the box. Cant wait to talk to all of you. It looks like this forum will be a lot of help & fun


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

We're going to need some pictures, please.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! hope you find some help. Looking forward to seeing the gang!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Malinda, welcome to the forum. I hope you find answers to your problem here, we have alot of knowledgeable people that can probably help you


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Malinda!  Please post pictures when you can. :wink:


----------



## Littlemin (Nov 13, 2007)

I will def post some pics soon  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome!!! Can't wait for pictures.


----------

